# Retaining wall with buoyancy presssure



## NEK ENGINEER (Mar 24, 2017)

I know it may be a simple question but I am not sure how to calculate the uplift force due to buoyancy pressure for the retaining wall with water at top of the wall. Please see the attached file for 2 difference cases to calculate the uplift force. I don't know case 1 or case 2 are the correct way. Case 2 is the formula from FEMA 259 source. Any comments are much appreciated. Thanks!

View attachment Sdiv22300617032409500.pdf


----------



## geomane (Mar 24, 2017)

Where is the gwt on the "dry" side?


----------



## NEK ENGINEER (Mar 24, 2017)

Jmcc06 said:


> Where is the gwt on the "dry" side?


Thanks Jmcc06! the gwt on the dry side is 3ft below the footing


----------



## PowerStroke79_PE (Mar 25, 2017)

Is that free hand on your diagrams?!! No matter what I try my drawings are always horrible!! Good for you...!


----------



## ZEZO4 (Mar 27, 2017)

Case I make more sense for me.


----------

